# capitale régionale de/du Rhône-Alpes



## ilie86

Bonjour,

Pour indiquer les capitales régionales, faut-il employer l'article ou la forme de? J'ai controlé sur internet mais ce n'est pas claire.
Moi, j'ai toujours utilisé l'article, peut-être à tort

Quelle est la capitale régionale de l’île de France? 
Quelle est la capitale régionale du Rhône-Alpes? 
Quelle est la capitale régionale des Pays de la Loire?
Quelle est la capitale de la Bourgogne?
Quelle est la capitale régionale du Centre?
Quelle est la capitale régionale du Limousin?

Merci


----------



## HerbertX

Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu écris, sauf pour
"Rhône-Alpes" qui n'a pas d'article, donc "*le* Rhône-Alpes, donc :
la capitale.....*de* Rhône-Alpes
On parle d'ailleurs plutôt de "chef-lieu" que de capitale régionale.
Lyon est  "le chef-lieu" de Rhônes-Alpes
Dijon est le chef-lieu de la Bourgogne


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

On dit bien le Rhône-Alpes.
Le Rhône-Alpes se dit aussi.


----------



## HerbertX

Extrait du Petit Larousse :
Deuxième Région de France par la superficie et la  population, *Rhône-Alpes* juxtapose ensembles montagneux, coupés de vallées (sites  de Grenoble, Saint-Étienne, Chambéry, Annecy et naturellement Lyon), et basses  terres. L'agriculture est dominée par l'élevage.....

Et si on emploie l'article, faudrait-il alors dire "Lyon est le chef-lieu *du* Rhône-Alpes ? J'en doute fort


----------



## atcheque

_Lyon est le chef-lieu du Rhône-Alpes._
C’est ce que je dirais spontanément et que j'ai surement déjà entendu.

La phrase sans article du Larousse me choque : _Région de France par la superficie et la  population, *Rhône-Alpes * juxtapose ensembles montagneux_


----------



## HerbertX

Également sans article :

*Rhône-Alpes....*  est une région française qui regroupe huit départements : l'Ain, l'Ardèche, la Drôme, l'Isère, la Loire, le Rhône,..... Son chef-lieu est Lyon.
........ Au sud, on trouve une enclave de la région Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, dite Enclave des papes, au sein de *Rhône-Alpes *(enclave du Vaucluse dans le sud de la Drôme).....
*Rhône-Alpes* compte 6 283 541 habitants en 20113 dont ......

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhône-Alpes

On peut éviter le problème en disant "la région Rhône-Alpes". C'est ce que fait l'article de Wikipedia
Pour "chef-lieu *de* Rhônes-Alpes il y a sur Google un nombre légèrement plus élevé de liens que pour "chef-lieu *du* Rhône-Alpes". Dans les deux cas, le nombre de liens est très faible.

L'INSEE emploie "Rhône-Alpes" et "la région Rhône-Alpes", mais pas "Le Rhône-Alpes" :

*Rhône-Alpes* est la deuxième région française par sa superficie (après la  région Midi-Pyrénées) et par sa population (après l'Île-de-France). Au 1er janvier 2012, * la région Rhône-Alpes *compte 6 342 000 habitants et regroupe près de  10 % de la population française métropolitaine....

http://www.insee.fr/fr/regions/rhon...faitsetchiffres/presentation/presentation.htm


----------



## ilie86

Mais j'ai toujours entendu le Rhône-Alpes.

Est-il donc faux de dire "La capitale ou chef-lieu du Rhône-Alpes?


----------



## HerbertX

Je t'ai copié au nos. 4 et *6* ce que j'ai trouvé. Il en ressort que l'on dit le plus souvent "Rhône-Alpes" sans article. Mais attend l'avis de francophones


----------



## CapnPrep

Et sur le site web de la région :


"*de Rhône-Alpes*"*437*"du Rhône-Alpes"2 (et les ex. ne sont pas pertinents)
"*pour Rhône-Alpes*"*67*"pour le Rhône-Alpes"0
"*à Rhône-Alpes*"*28*"au Rhône-Alpes"0


Il n'y a que deux exemples de « le Rhône-Alpes » sur tout le site, également non pertinents : Il s'agit de la phrase «* Le Rhône-Alpes Challenge* s'ouvre aux entreprises ».


----------



## atcheque

Que de tournures barbares


----------



## HerbertX

*Atchèque*, as-tu lu mon no. 6 ? Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse accuser p.ex.  l'Insee d'utiliser des tournures barbares


----------



## atcheque

_Accuser _l'Insee ne me fait ni chaud ni froid.
Les _lire_... vous avez compris 

Je rejoins janpol ici : FR: la région (du/de la?) Rhône-Alpes


janpol said:


> "La Région Rhône-Alpes" >> si l'on parle de  la région administrative  ("La région Rhône-Alpes" va investir X  millions d'euros dans un programme de......)  mais on peut parler de la  région géographique et je pense que dans ce cas on utilisera des  articles (Pendant mes vacances, je vais faire du vélo dans la région du  Rhône et des Alpes / dans la Région du Rhône et dans les Alpes ) Dans ce  cas, l'effort exigé dans les cols alpins étant très différent de celui  que demandent les routes qui longent le Rhône, on considèrera peut-être  qu'il s'agit, non pas d'une région mais de  deux !...



Je n'étais pas sûr ce matin, mais on trouve bien des occurrences de "_*les* Rhône-Alpes_". Ça, cela me va


----------



## CapnPrep

atcheque said:


> Je n'étais pas sûr ce matin, mais on trouve bien des occurrences de "_*les* Rhône-Alpes_". Ça, cela me va


Encore sur le site de la région, 0 (zéro) exemple de « les Rhône-Alpes », « des Rhône-Alpes » ou « aux Rhône-Alpes ». Il me semble indiscutable que dans le langage administratif (auquel appartiennent ces noms de régions composés, plutôt barbares en soi), l'usage sans article défini prévaut largement, pour ne pas dire exclusivement.


----------



## atcheque

CapnPrep said:


> Il me semble indiscutable que dans le langage administratif (...), l'usage sans article défini prévaut largement, pour ne pas dire  exclusivement.


C'est ce que j'apprends et remarque. Cela fait très robotisé et marquerait une absence de consensus, un gros doute, une _absence de choix_, selon moi.


----------



## HerbertX

J'ai toujours des doutes, puisque Le Petit Larousse, Wikipedia et l'Insee n'emploient pas d'article. Mais bon, je n'insiste pas. Quoi qu'il en soit, le problème n'existe pas pour moi, je le contourne tout simplement en utilisant "Région Rhône-Alpes" et je suis sorti de l'auberge

PS Rédigé avant d'avoir vu les deux contributions précédentes.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

L'article "Poitou-Charentes" de wiki utilise la même formulation que l'article "Rhône-Alpes" (_Poitou-Charentes est délimitée par... ; Géographie de Poitou-Charentes ; _etc.)
Et pareil pour "Provence-Alpes Côte-d'Azur".
Mais je n'ai _jamais_ entendu dire "les Alsaciens habitent loin de Poitou-Charentes", "J'aime bien Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur" ou "Je quitte Rhône-Alpes avec regret"...

L'usage est clairement flou : l'INSEE, comme signalé plus haut, "personnifie" Rhône-Alpes mais parle de "*le* Poitou-Charentes", alors que les deux régions associent un nom géographique masculin singulier à un nom géographique féminin pluriel.

Cela me rappelle les noms de voitures chez Renault : tout le monde dirait _j'achèterai peut-être *une* Twingo_, sauf Renault qui insiste pour dire _Laissez-vous tenter *par *Twingo_...


----------



## HerbertX

Juste une dernière source, trouvée par hasard :

Sept grands bassins profitent de cette situation, l'Ile de France, la  région PACA, la Bretagne, l'Aquitaine, *Midi-Pyrénées*, et *Centre et  Rhône-Alpes.* 
(Il s'agit de la production d'armes)

http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/d...tes-d-armes-francaises-08-09-2014-4119321.php


----------



## CapnPrep

_Midi-Pyrénées_, oui (je l'entends très très souvent : encore un composé masculin singulier + féminin pluriel ), mais _Centre_ sans article me paraît très bizarre. La répétition de _et_ dans cet exemple du Parisien étant également injustifiée, je pense qu'on a voulu écrire « … Midi-Pyrénées, *le* Centre et Rhône-Alpes ».


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Centre_ sans article m'est impossible, mais tout aussi bien _le Rhône-Alpes_ et_ les_ _Rhône-Alpes_.

Autant  je suis assez admiratif du découpage en départements, en suivant une  logique certes artificielle mais avec une belle connaissance de la  France, autant le découpage et la désignation de nos régions me semblent  avoir été faits n'importe comment, ce qui s'explique en partie par la  non remise en cause des départements. 

Si vous rapprochez dans  une même région Lyon et Saint-Étienne, très bien, mais pour nommer la  région ne parlez plus ni de Rhône ni d'Alpes, et veuillez renoncer aux  Pays-de-Loire.

On a découpé et nommé n'importe comment, et il y a des conséquences dans la langue.


----------

